# Where to hunt in Santa Rosa



## Crondiesel (Nov 10, 2013)

Where can i hunt turkey with a cross bow in Santa Rosa CA? I am a first time hunter just got my license this year and im eager to get out and bag me a turkey quick for thanksgiving. Thanks for reading 
~Antonio


----------

